# Gravel pit ice fishing 1.3.13



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I decided to go out for a couple hours ice fishing to an old gravel pit. I am far from an expert ice fisherman. I ice fish just to keep my sanity over the winter. I tied on a couple ice jigs tipped with waxworms. I have an old fishing buddy fish finder I retired that now just serves my ice fishing needs. It showed fish in the fifth or sixth hole I drilled. I set the jigs at a depth of 16 feet in 23 feet of water. It took about 45 minutes until my small float finally decided to ever so slowly sink just below the surface. I lightly set the hook brought to the surface a small 7 inch crappie. I caught 1 other crappie which might of been his twin. The most excitement of the day occurred when I had my 2 poles in the water and I decided to scout for a better spot. I walked maybe 30 feet away and drilled a couple new holes. On my return trip to check my poles I noticed one of my poles starting to slide toward the hole. It was just out of reach when I saw the tip go in and the rest of the pole followed. It was a Gander Mountain premier series $6.99 ice rod / plastic reel combo. Thank God! 

I had fun anyway and I did not get skunked!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

In SW Ohio? Cool man! The only ice fishing I ever did was to chip a hole in some creek ice to catch chubs as a little kid haha. I always assumed we were too far south to really ice fish.


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes SW Ohio. About 15 miles North of Dayton. It is hit or miss on the ice depending on the year. That is why I have a hard time spending too much money on gear I may or may not get to use. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Interesting report, thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

make some tip ups and no worries leaving them alone


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

agreed, tip ups are great for walking awy from rods. Also be careful on gravel pits as the ground water keeps them warmer and they dont freeze as quick, Im right near Dayton and was walking around on my pond last night with 3" of ice on it, am fishing it later today with a buddy, also Possum Creek Metro parks should have good ice by now as well, Im planning on hitting that sometime over the weekend.

Dood report and glad you caught a few!!

Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Do keep SAFETY in mind: NEVER fish alone on ice; have spare dry clothes and a wool blanket in your vehicle, ALWAYS CARRY a 50` rope WITH you, buy and CARRY a pair of "cat`s claws" and let people know where you`re going and when you`ll be back.


----------



## kschupp (Aug 29, 2010)

Didn't realize that there was a gravel pit 15 miles north of Dayton that was available for fishing. Is this a private spot that few people can go to?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

How thick was the ice? I didn't think we have had enough cold yet to make for safe ice. I have been itching to get out myself.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Also be careful on gravel pits as the ground water keeps them warmer and they dont freeze as quick,
> Salmonid


+1000!!!! ...ESPECIALLY on gravel pit ice... but please stay safe...gravel pits are no joke!....AND, ....nice report and congrats on the fish !!


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, the gravel pits I fish are private. They are fun to fish, they are next to the GMR and over the years when the river has overflowed its banks has stocked it with all types of fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Id love to get access to some gravel pits for gold panning , fishing should be good in some of them too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I might be able to get you in for a 30% cut of the gold! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

yakfish said:


> How thick was the ice? I didn't think we have had enough cold yet to make for safe ice. I have been itching to get out myself.


The ice was 3.5 to 4 inches in most areas. I fished alone but had ice picks and a rope around my waist tied to a tree on the shore.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I was almost ( but not quite ) sad to see it was going to get close to fifty next week, I know of a little pond in one of wildlife areas that I'm dying to try and ice fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

fishhawk1 said:


> I might be able to get you in for a 30% cut of the gold!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



If I wasnt so far away you would have yourself a deal


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

fishhawk1, I don`t recommend solo ice fishing BUT if 1 must, then being tied off ashore SECURELY with the cat`s claws would be the "safest". This may sound stupid, but anytime I was on ice less than 6" thick would carry an 8` 2X4". (I also drove a pick up truck...) would put it down to auger thru the ice to help distribute my weight. PLEASE BE SAFE out there...


----------

